
Ask HN: Free VPN with good privacy - GTP
Which is a free VPN service with a good privacy reputation? I&#x27;m currently using VPNBook [1] but then I came across this [2]. I premise that I&#x27;m not going to use it for something critical: I just don&#x27;t like the idea that my ISP can see anything I do online and being tracked by other companies for marketing purposes. So given this VPNBook is probably fine, but I wish to know your opinion about other services.
[1] www.vpnbook.com
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bestvpn.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;7168&#x2F;anonymous-accuses-vpnbook-of-being-a-honeypot&#x2F;
======
ajroas
There is no such thing as free service. if you want to really hide yourself.
look at the tor project.

